# swift bessacar feather like cracks in overcab bodywork



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi 
Whilst cleaning the outside of our bessacar 460 I noticed feather like cracks spreading out over the monocrome near where the letters go across the front. Has anyone else noticed anything like it?
I would be grateful to hear from you.

Lin


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Peachy,

This sounds like 'crazing' in the fiberglass gel coat and is, unfortunately, a common problem with this type of construction. 

We used to run lorries with fibreglass cabs and this was a constant problem.

If the van is under warranty, have the conversation with the dealer, if not speak to a specialist fibreglass repairer - maybe a boat builder/repairer.

If the front is aluminium, then none of the above applies, and I can't offer any suggestions.

David


----------

